# Keeping Grown Discus in 33G Aquirium



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

I have a bit of a dilemma, I am about to purchase a place and as I was going through the minutes I found that there is an aquarium restriction. Under the bylaws the tank could not be larger that 33G. 

My current tank is 65 and I have 8 Discus (it is a bit tight) and smaller tank will be even tighter. Has anyone here kept successfully large discus in a 33G? If so, how many fish did you have in it?

Your comments are much appreciated.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Tell them it is a 33 G and that your discus don't piss or shit on the rug...


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

i would say 10 gallons per discus tops


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Yeah that thought has crossed my mind... On the other hand I don't want some wise ass charging me $200 every two weeks for being in violation of bylaws (there the strata council for you...)



Scholz said:


> Tell them it is a 33 G and that your discus don't piss or shit on the rug...


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

crap... I just got my planted set up the way I like it... s#*t...


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

My feelings are that the modern day strata council harbours nazi's from WWII.... Maybe even a new breed of super Nazi...... How dare someone tell me how I can live in my own place.... And take away my comforts in life...

I'd FREAK OUT if someone charged me money to keep MY fish tank...


that's just my thoughts.... you seem like you have a more civil head on your shoulders


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I have frequently kept up to 4 adult discus in a 33 gallon. In my experience any more than that is pushing it.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I agree with sholz Just play dumb and say that you thought that it was a 33 gallon. If the issue ever comes up, which I doubt it will, because the strata council has no right to inspect the private parts of your residence.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with the rest of the guys... it's not like they're "Fish Geeks" like us! LOL! They can't eyeball a tank like we do and figure out how many gallons!

btw... are you sure it's 33gallons? I dun think they would restrict it to 33gallons that specific? cuz the last time i heard strata's limiting aquariums in the house, which is only few weeks ago, they made a limit at 30gallons.. so if i'm correct, even with a 33 gallon you're breaking rules! (and ofcourse, all stratas have different rules)

Anyways, lets name all the rules our strata has broken
No satellite tv - 4/10 households have it
No parking in firelane - every household does, as there is not enuff parking
No parking in driveway entrance - there's a household that does daily, who cares
No buying new dogs, unless dogs been with you over 3 years - ehh.. I have a new dog bought last year, 2 set of neighbors bought new dogs as well
No parking in visitors parking - ??? Sure!
No aquarium over 30 gallon! Sure!! I've had over 300 gallons of water in my house one time, all neighbors came by to visit! =)

Okay, just one thing you need to know... make friends!! As long as ur good with them, there's no reason why they wanna care! Besides... no one likes to be a rat!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I just think if it's a mated pair then a 33g is fine, but that would mean wc's daily!!

OUCH


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Scholz said:


> My feelings are that the modern day strata council harbours nazi's from WWII.... Maybe even a new breed of super Nazi...... How dare someone tell me how I can live in my own place.... And take away my comforts in life...
> 
> I'd FREAK OUT if someone charged me money to keep MY fish tank...
> 
> that's just my thoughts.... you seem like you have a more civil head on your shoulders


If you think about it is kind of stupid what's the difference 33G or 65G... worst case scenario a leak will it make a difference it it is 33 or 65...


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies. My wife suggest the say saying we should play dumb... 

The bylaws did specifically mention 33G limit as well as that there is a fine if you are in violation... as someone said here what a bunch of Nazis


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the way 



polkovnik_rzevskiy said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. My wife suggest the say saying we should play dumb...
> 
> The bylaws did specifically mention 33G limit as well as that there is a fine if you are in violation... as someone said here what a bunch of Nazis


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently asked my dad whether his condo has an aquarium restriction, and apparently it does, too. They let barking dogs in and one of those dogs knocked my mother off her walker, which is a lot more dangerous than, say, having a tank leak. 

I can think of 3 worries that a condo association would have: 1) the weight of a large tank couldn't be supported by the kind of construction in the building, particularly a wood-frame building 2) a big tank could leaking and damaging another person's apartment, and 3) the condo association has property insurance which would be voided if there is an aquarium in the building.

If your apartment is on the main floor (concrete underneath) or it's a concrete building or you have had the condo inspected, then the weight of a tank is probably not an issue. In that case, perhaps you could ask the condo association to allow you to have the tank? That way, you could be upfront about it.

Otherwise, I agree with Scholz that you could just move in with the tank and not say anything, especially if the tank wasn't sitting in plain sight of the door. 

However, if the neighbours in the building are at all as friendly as you'd like them to be, chances are your tank will be discovered one day, and by a member of the council. Some council members, particularly seniors, can be sticklers for rules and you could end up in in an unpleasant situation, not only arguing with the council and feeling bullied by them, but also casting black glances at your neighbours. That would not make for a very happy home. 

I'd probably ask the council if it was possible to have an exception for your aquarium, particularly if you have a main floor suite over a concrete parkade. But, that's just me. I really dislike conflict with my neighbours.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) It's better to erase this whole thread... just in case!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

keep ur 65, if they see the tank and ask about it; tell them its a 33. i highly doubt they will go to the ends of the earth to figure out what it actually is..


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

and who said that home ownership was not fun?  Perhaps in the mean time I should post some pictures while I can take them... just in case


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Also... LABEL it with a big yellow stick "33 GALLON AQUASCAPE" =)


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I'd probably ask the council if it was possible to have an exception for your aquarium, particularly if you have a main floor suite over a concrete parkade.


 I wouldnt do that. If they say no, that eliminates the option of playing dumb.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =) Also... LABEL it with a big yellow stick "33 GALLON AQUASCAPE" =)


That would be good, also start a photo journal here, "Pictures of my 33 gallon tank" and you can direct snoopy council members to it if they ask.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I vote big yellow sticker! LOVE THAT IDEA!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!
And your discus is full grown at 10cm =) that gives them an idea how large that tank actually is

And thank you Scholz! =) That's just to throw them off! HAHHA!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Although the rule against a 33 gallon tank seems unjust and arbitrary, the rule is part of the deal. P. is going to invest a lot of money in the condo, and even more than money -- probably it's a highly emotional investment, too, with the expectation of joining a community and making friends. But the 33 gallon tank rule is on the books, and for an aquarium hobbyist it's probably as much of a drawback as buying a condo on a noisy street is for someone who likes peace and quiet. When you sign the purchase agreement, which is a legally-binding document, it's with your eyes open.

It's very risky to make a purchase like that contingent on the hope that you can get away with something that is against the rules. It's easy for us to tell P. to just sneak the tank in -- that's what we'd all like to do -- but the courts have consistently sided with condominium associations against pet owners who violate the agreements. That means that P. could end up facing a fine and/or losing the aquarium. Worse, what if the tank is discovered and P. fights the clause in court and loses, and ends up hating all of the neighbours and selling? Just selling the condo could cost thousands, but the stress and unhappiness could take a much bigger toll.

I'd rather take a chance with a landlord than a condo council. If it were me, I'd ask for permission before buying, or I'd opt for a smaller tank. I'm not sure I'd want to live in a condo that banned 65 gallon tanks!

Here's a story about a similar situation (pets over 25 lbs) in Ontario:
http://www.ronnjefferies.com/Fluffy3.pdf

Just my opinion!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

polkovnik_rzevskiy said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma, I am about to purchase a place and as I was going through the minutes I found that there is an aquarium restriction. Under the bylaws the tank could not be larger that 33G.
> 
> My current tank is 65 and I have 8 Discus (it is a bit tight) and smaller tank will be even tighter. Has anyone here kept successfully large discus in a 33G? If so, how many fish did you have in it?
> 
> Your comments are much appreciated.





















Discus actually enjoy very tight community of their own, as long as strong filtration + water current are provided. This is a 35 gal hexagon tank with over 20 adult discus, bare bottom with daily water change.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is definitely impressive!


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Engrave something and stick it to the tank like.....Hagen 33 Gal US


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Go buy some cute fishy stickers and stick it all along the top and bottom of the tank! =) and put a few of those air stone dinosaurs in side with pirate ships =) people will definitely not go against kids! As you move the tank into your new place, people will only be "awwww" great family great family~


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

are you sure it's a 33 gal limit in the house or a 33g tank size limit... meaning you can run multiple 33 gal tanks?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Discus actually enjoy very tight community of their own, as long as strong filtration + water current are provided. This is a 35 gal hexagon tank with over 20 adult discus, bare bottom with daily water change.


wow ok I take back my earlier comment about there only being a mated pair in a 33g!

It is possible to keep a group of discus in a small space given that you due diligence ie. WC's and the like.

I am just being honest I cant do Wc's daily it would drive me nuts.... I already feel like I work at a fish store LOL.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

get a plexi. safer. and worse comes to worse you fill it half way and its only 33 gallons of water..make sure you have water damage insurance for sure.
i was in a new co-op downtown..i left a hose in my 100 gallon tank..and guess what. it backflowed. accidents and floods happen. have a shop vac handy. quick to suck up water . 
do you have people downstairs? its risky..if it did flood..and water goes down to the next floor..drywall would have to be replaced . 
dont make friends and invite visitors in..it takes one snitch or one person to say well he has a bigger one..keep to yourself. friendly hi how are you..etc..but dont invite people in. 
if you are doing overload of discus in that 33 ..do bare bottom. healthier for the overcrowded fish. or..keep your best ones..and sell some off. or trade them for other supplies like a good filter . another option is..get an overflow tank 33 gallon and have a sump filter . then you could have the equivalent of ALOT MORE GALLONS under a cabinet. equal to 60 . all they would see is the 33 gallon on top..


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> That would be good, also start a photo journal here, "Pictures of my 33 gallon tank" and you can direct snoopy council members to it if they ask.


This a great idea


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Discus actually enjoy very tight community of their own, as long as strong filtration + water current are provided. This is a 35 gal hexagon tank with over 20 adult discus, bare bottom with daily water change.


Wow that is impressive. Thanks for your post.


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link.



Morainy said:


> Although the rule against a 33 gallon tank seems unjust and arbitrary, the rule is part of the deal. P. is going to invest a lot of money in the condo, and even more than money -- probably it's a highly emotional investment, too, with the expectation of joining a community and making friends. But the 33 gallon tank rule is on the books, and for an aquarium hobbyist it's probably as much of a drawback as buying a condo on a noisy street is for someone who likes peace and quiet. When you sign the purchase agreement, which is a legally-binding document, it's with your eyes open.
> 
> It's very risky to make a purchase like that contingent on the hope that you can get away with something that is against the rules. It's easy for us to tell P. to just sneak the tank in -- that's what we'd all like to do -- but the courts have consistently sided with condominium associations against pet owners who violate the agreements. That means that P. could end up facing a fine and/or losing the aquarium. Worse, what if the tank is discovered and P. fights the clause in court and loses, and ends up hating all of the neighbours and selling? Just selling the condo could cost thousands, but the stress and unhappiness could take a much bigger toll.
> 
> ...


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Jonney_boy said:


> are you sure it's a 33 gal limit in the house or a 33g tank size limit... meaning you can run multiple 33 gal tanks?


I have thought about it and don't know the answer. However on the other hand don't think I want two tanks, it is going to be double the work.


----------



## webgirl74 (May 27, 2010)

As much as I hate to say this, err on the side of caution and stick with the strata rules. They may suck, but they are there for a reason, and for your protection as much as theirs. Believe me, I've had some Nazi landlords myself and have hated abiding by the rules sometimes, but sometimes you just have to deal with it unfortunately. My cousin's best friend had a condo in Richmond and had that exact same situation. Strata council said you couldn't have a fish tank at all though. Well, he had a 75 gallon tank in his room and while he was at work one day, a large picture (which he didn't have anchored properly) fell off his wall above the tank and broke it. Needless to say, he had quite a surprise waiting for him when he got home. $12, 000 worth of repairs later and an $1800 fine by the strata council and you know he won't be doing that again!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> dont make friends and invite visitors in..it takes one snitch or one person to say well he has a bigger one..keep to yourself. friendly hi how are you..etc..but dont invite people in.


 I had to laugh at this one. My strata council has no bylaws against tanks. Actually we have no bylaws against owning an elephant if you wanted to as long as it didn't bother any other owner. I'm kind of lucky that way. But this past Christmas, I decided to invite a few of the folks from the building over - first time I've done that in almost 10 years. Of course they all saw the tanks and asked me all about them. Sure enough, I got an email from the strata president the NEXT DAY (Dec. 27th!!!) saying she had heard from some of the owners that I had several tanks in my apartment and since she had always loved fish (yeah, RIGHT!) she wanted to drop by and look at them. I replied that I would be happy to provide a copy of my insurance policy for her to read at her leisure. She hasn't asked to see my tanks since . Guess she didn't love fish as much as she thought she did 

Here's another idea you may want to consider.........join the strata council as soon as you can. The majority of the folks on our strata council are only there so that they can either bend the bylaws or have them changed in their favour. Seriously. It's really hard to nail a bylaw infraction on a strata council member


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Embersmom said:


> I had to laugh at this one. My strata council has no bylaws against tanks. Actually we have no bylaws against owning an elephant if you wanted to as long as it didn't bother any other owner. I'm kind of lucky that way. But this past Christmas, I decided to invite a few of the folks from the building over - first time I've done that in almost 10 years. Of course they all saw the tanks and asked me all about them. Sure enough, I got an email from the strata president the NEXT DAY (Dec. 27th!!!) saying she had heard from some of the owners that I had several tanks in my apartment and since she had always loved fish (yeah, RIGHT!) she wanted to drop by and look at them. I replied that I would be happy to provide a copy of my insurance policy for her to read at her leisure. She hasn't asked to see my tanks since . Guess she didn't love fish as much as she thought she did
> 
> Here's another idea you may want to consider.........join the strata council as soon as you can. The majority of the folks on our strata council are only there so that they can either bend the bylaws or have them changed in their favour. Seriously. It's really hard to nail a bylaw infraction on a strata council member


great story , and so so true !!


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Yeah I decided to stick to the rules. As much as it pains me I have to sell off some fish. Will see if I can get onto the council.


----------



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

Why are strata councils always filled with people who desperately cling at what little power that gives them so they can abuse it and inflict random regulations on people for non-existant reasons?

As much as I'd like to say just sneak it in and see what happens, you probably did the right thing by abiding by the by-law. At least that way if you try to change it you're not in violation to begin with.

I despise my strata council. Good luck with yours.


----------

